# What to use surf fishing in Destin



## hikingthehills (Aug 31, 2010)

I am going down this weekend and wondering what kind of fish are close in to the shore and what to use to catch them. I bass fish at least once a week but when it come to salt water I know very little. Went to Gulf Shores last year and got to surf fish for the first time and caught pompano and lady fish on sand fleas but that was all I caught. Want to catch something bigger and different just not quite sure how. Any info would be great. No matter how small a tip it would help like I said I know very little, Thanks


----------



## danmartin (Aug 31, 2010)

This time of year I have caught alot of whiting, using frozen shrimp, it helps if you put a small piece of squid on the barb to keep the shrimp on. Whiting dont get real big but they are a blast and good to eat. I would use at least 35 lb test braided line with a leader because I have hooked and lost big fish while doing this.


----------



## jamessig (Sep 1, 2010)

You should be able to catch some redfish near the Coast Guard station at the NW side of the Destin bridge. Sand fleas will work but shrimp will probably work better. Bluefish, ladyfish, flounder and jacks are all possible too. Plugs, spoons and soft plastic baits will all catch redfish and bluefish if you want to try artificials.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Shrimp and more shrimp. If you catch the lady fish, cut them up and use for bait.


----------



## slightly grayling (Sep 1, 2010)

If the Pompano are running you will probably want to use sand fleas and a Pompano Rig with a 2 oz pyramid weight.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 1, 2010)

We were down there two weeks ago but the surf was unfishable because of seaweed.  I was able to fish off the East pass Jetty and caught Bluefish, Spanish Mac.,Ladyfish  and of course some catfish on the bottom.  Sounds like the surf cleared of seaweed since left.  People I talked to said they catch all of those fish plus Whitting and some small Sharks.  They were getting some Kingfish off the pier also.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention. Stop by Half Hitch Tackle or Bass pro.  The folks are real friendly and will let you know what's hitin were and set you up with some stuff to get after 'em.  Good luck


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so ready, thanks for the advise everyone! I had someone else tell me about Half hitch as well I will have to check that out.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it safe to eat the fish? Not real sure after the oil spill.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 2, 2010)

It's safe ... they just slide down easier


----------



## kc65 (Sep 2, 2010)

lots of good wadeing in east end of bay stand good chance to limit out on flounder and reds, go to grayton beach, awsome surf fishing there, get there EARLY park close to entrance, lots of cool shops there and nice pubs, spend the day back and forth from beach shopping etc, awsome place


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 2, 2010)

We are staying at a place called Topsail, it is some sort of park for RVs but it has I think about 3 miles of beach with really no public access. My parents said they have been there many times and went on the beach and not seen anyone in any direction.  Hope the fishing is good!


----------



## jamessig (Sep 3, 2010)

If it's the Tops'l I'm thinking of, there is a tidal lake there that has redfish in it. Go early and try some artificials, plugs, topwaters etc.


----------

